# Remember that rare crusty Silver King Camelback on CL a while ago ???



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, thanks to some very kind folks out in California, I now have the bike. Here's a before photo. Though this is the most corroded piece of aluminum I have ever seen, there is no pitting anywhere. I will post more pix as the cleanup continues.


----------



## chitown (Apr 6, 2011)

Joel,

Congrats on getting it. Jaw dropping jealousy here. Hope to see it in person some day. Can't wait to see the progress pics. So glad it found a proper home where it will be cherished by one proud owner.  Those bars look different from the craigslist ad or am I remembering wrong?

Chris


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 6, 2011)

If the bars are not original then I may be interested. Nice pickup, thatll polish up just fine!


----------



## chitown (Apr 6, 2011)

Also any info on the wheels &  tires? Brand etc


----------



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2011)

I just put those bars on there for the picture. It is pictured in the literature with both racing and cruiser bars. Not sure which way I want to go with it. The rims are Lobdell triple step measuring 1 1/4" wide and 23 1/2" diameter. They are listed in the catalog as 26 x 1 1/4". One of these has a 27" tire on it that seems to fit.


----------



## chitown (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm digging the Racer look. I've never seen the racer literature though. My vote would be a racer. Congrats again!!!


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are Kool bikes! I had a hex bar one years ago.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 6, 2011)

Keep us up to date with how it goes. I remember the original thread and it was a cool story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2011)

More pix. The frame has pins through all of the joints unlike later SK bikes. The fender bridges are attached with screws from the bottom.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 6, 2011)

Man that is quite a unique bike, about how old is it again?


----------



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2011)

1935 only I believe.


----------



## akikuro (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice get Joel. Can't wait to see how it turns out. What are you using to clean it?


----------



## chitown (Apr 6, 2011)

Jaw still dropping here. So this one totally differs in the fact that the rear stays are tubular vs all other SK which have the cast Aluminum rear sections... NICE! 

Holy grail bike in my book. That and an HD model 820 Racer.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 7, 2011)

Did you say Harley Davidson Racer?


----------



## chitown (Apr 7, 2011)

Cough cough... Holy Harley Batman!!! Now that's an HD sprocket with thew correct bevel and patina. 

Thanks for sharing that Scott.


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 8, 2011)

is this the lightweight 35 that was found in the bush by a creek?


----------



## axsepul (Apr 8, 2011)

looks 1934 the only year monark where skiptooth


----------



## chitown (Apr 8, 2011)

Dope54 said:


> is this the lightweight 35 that was found in the bush by a creek?




That's the one.

Joel, I hope you got some blackberries with the bike.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 8, 2011)

No blackberrys, just a lot of oxidation.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 8, 2011)

JOEL said:


> No blackberrys.




I figured you would be making wine with those blackberry's!


----------



## then8j (Apr 8, 2011)

What did you have to do to end up with it? Werent there a load of people trying to get it? This bike was getting a lot of talk! It has it's own cabe history lol


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Apr 8, 2011)

When I saw the Craigslist ad I thought it was funny that the guy found the bike in some blackberry bushes.  I 'd never seen that model for so I posted the link on the Cabe.  I'm glad Joel got the bike.  i can't wait to see it when he is finished.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 9, 2011)

I called the guy and told him what he had and we had a nice chat. He collects motorcycles and wanted the bike to go to someone who would appreciate it. The CL ad had drawn 100s of responses and he seemed a little tired of all the attention. There were higher offers but none from local buyers and he didn't want to ship it. Johnny B. and his brother were kind enough to help me out with that.


----------



## JOEL (May 15, 2011)

After cleanup... I still need the right sprocket and will have to modify a drop stand to fit, otherwise all the parts are there. The tires I thought would fit didn't so these will work until the right set comes along. And the stem, which is not likely correct, is really stuck in there. I've soaked it for a month now and applied as much force as I feel comfortable with.  Was fortunate to pick up the rare badge and rims from a good friend here at the CABE.


----------



## SilverScion (May 15, 2011)

That looks amazing!

-Sean


----------



## JRE (May 15, 2011)

Awsome Job Joel


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 15, 2011)

Wow, great bike. Turned out perfect. What does the headbadge look like?


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2011)

I have two of these.I was going to try to polish the frames using an auto buffer and rubbing compound. Do ya think it will work?If you come up with a good way to polish these frames please post.Cant wait to see the finished product.Good luck.


----------



## ftwelder (May 15, 2011)

Pretty bike, nice work man..


----------



## fatbike (May 15, 2011)

I like it! Polishing turned out great Joel. Nice to finally see pix of such a rare breed. Derek


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2011)

Joel,what did you use to polish the frame??


----------



## ohdeebee (May 15, 2011)

Nice wheels!


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Joel for info


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Camelback Ad*

I know this is an older thread, but I found a pic of this Camelback ad and figured I would share it with you.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 20, 2015)

Old or not, thanks for adding the ad.  What year is the ad from?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 20, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2015)

JOEL said:


> After cleanup... I still need the right sprocket and will have to modify a drop stand to fit, otherwise all the parts are there. The tires I thought would fit didn't so these will work until the right set comes along. And the stem, which is not likely correct, is really stuck in there. I've soaked it for a month now and applied as much force as I feel comfortable with.  Was fortunate to pick up the rare badge and rims from a good friend here at the CABE.




Very Nice !!!!! Where did you find the rest of the parts? They must've been hard to come by.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow!! My jaw dropped... I didn't even know this existed!!


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 21, 2015)

I found the ad on someone's Silver King page while googling around about my FloCycle.
I also just found this pic that looks to have come from a book.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 23, 2015)

AWESOME job Joel! Love it.


----------

